# The best Excel 'how-to' site (in your opinion)



## JamesW (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey,

I get alot of questions at work and I was wondering if there is a site you know of that has tutorials for all different types of things (basic SUMS, nested IFs, SUMPRODUCT etc).

It would also help me out, as I could read it at work and say it's 'work related', like this forum.. *cough*.

I have seen a few about but they are either "You need to indirectly subtract the quantum algorithm, thus allowing a smooth running of entropic states", or they are a bit too 'basic'.

Cheers,

Jams


----------



## VoG (Nov 29, 2010)

Here's a few

http://www.contextures.com/tiptech.html

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

http://www.cpearson.com/excel/topic.aspx

http://www.hoffits.com/


----------



## Taul (Nov 29, 2010)

you can download a list of standard functions with examples here

http://www.xlfdic.com/

(don't change the file name after you download it, as it may cause loss of funtionality)





EDIT sorry - just realised it's the same file as VoG's last link


----------

